# Modellista vs. Dansko



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

I got some new shoes the other day and figured I could share the differences in the two brands of clogs. Modellista I believe is better they have padding in the sole.
Modellista:
+ softer soles 
- they are shallower than the Dansko, but I think will adjust to the feeling.
You could almost go jogging in these clogs.
Dansko:
I believe they are comfortable because they are a good desgin, but they offer no cushion. I know I got ripped off when I bought my Danskos (about $100), I have seen they cheaper. The Modellistas from the Chefwear catalog were about $90 (not including shipping). Basically if you want to get some clogs with some padding try the Modellista. Oh yeah, I am also partial to the Modellista, because they are called Iron Chef.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A past thread

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ighlight=clogs


----------

